# is this enough research



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*siamese fighting fish*
**water conditioner*
**hurricane lantern*

* *****PEA TRICK******
*1.COOK A PEA UNTIL SQUISHY*
*2.CUT INTO PELET SIZED PEICE*
*3.THEN FEED IT TO BETTA*

* SIGHNS OF A HEALTHY BETTA*

*1.SWIMS EASILY *
*2.GOOD COLOR*
*3.EATS REGULARLY*
*4.IS ACTIVE*

* BEHAVIOR*

*1.PUFFOUT GILLS TO SEEM MORE IMMPRESIVE*
*2. LINES IF STRESSED OR FRIGHTEND*

* FISH BETTAS CAN BE WITH*

*1. PLATIES *
*2. CORY CATFISH *
*3.LOACHES*
*4. SHRIMP*
* FISH THEY CANT BE WITH*

*1. SMALLER THAN ONE INCH*
*2.WITH REALLY LONG FINS*
*3.SLOW SWIMMING FISH*
*4.MOLLIES,GOLDFISH,AND CHICHLIDS*

*TEMPERATURE*
* BETWEEN 77-82*

* DO NOTS*
*DO NOT OVER FEED*
*DO NOT REMOVE BETTA FROM TANK WITH NET , USE CUP*

*  DO'S*
*DO GET MEDICATION AHED OF TIME*
*DO CHANGE WATER IF CLOUDY*


-------------------- RECOMENDATIONS---------------------


** BETTA MIN FLOATING FISH FOOD*
**AND DELECTA FREEZE DRIED BLOODWORMS*
** THE CHINEESE EVERGREEN LIVE PLANT*


* BREEDING*

* ...FEMALE.....*

*HAS TO BE SMALLER THAN THE MALE*
*ANTIFUNGUS FOR THE EGGS*
*FULL HOOD *
*LOTS OF FATTY FOOD*

* ''''''''''MALE'''''''''''*

*. BUBBLES ARE USED TO MAKE THE NEST*
*.FEED CLOSELY TO THE BUBBLE NEST*
*.FIRST THE MALE FLARES AT HER*
*.WHEN THE MALE STARTS SWIMMING IN AN S MOTION THE FEMALE IS READY TO BE REALEASED*



*  IT IS REALY LATE SO I AM GOING TO WORK ON THIS IN THE MORNING *
* -C YA LATER:BIGwinky:*


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

And if you are just looking and not thinking about replying reply what do you have to lose


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Not even close to enough.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No not enough


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

No, you should know more than just what to do to get them to spawn. have you even thought of what to do after they spawn? when the fry are born? to you know what to feed them? do you know what you're going to do with the babies? they have over 300 eggs sometimes you know. so, not enough


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope, not enough, not even close. Resaerch as in: spend all day reading everything about betta spawning you can, reading every book you can get your hands on, etc.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

This looks like enough information to own a betta lol...not breed them. This is just the basics and skimming basic care. You need to do a lot more research...


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

its ok not planning on breeding betta anymore


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Good, because they'll probably kill eachother if you do.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

thats good news, thank you for taking our advice and changing your mind


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There will come a day when you are ready.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

well thanks for the advice


----------

